# Cell Phones Any Recommendations?



## Freddy_NYC (Jun 16, 2009)

What's a good cellphone for EMT's I'd like to get a Apple iPhone but I was also looking at a more rugged phone with a full key pad. What do you guys use?


----------



## medic417 (Jun 16, 2009)

One that you can talk on to give reports if your hospital does not take radio reports.  You will not be talking/texting/etc while driving or while with patients.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 16, 2009)

A basic cell phone with a good service.  Verizon is the best service IMO.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 16, 2009)

medic417 said:


> One that you can talk on to give reports if your hospital does not take radio reports.  You will not be talking/texting/etc while driving or while with patients.



But in his down time, he may. Only takes one to drive and most people have downtime between patients. I'm thinking you have AT&T since you were talking about an iPhone, I got a pantech matrix from there, the phone is a little bulky but has a slide out QWERTY and is a decent little non smart phone. I've dropped it more than once, my dogs have gnawed on it, it has a few teeth marks but it functions perfectly.

It's the first "dumb phone" I've owned in awhile, and I was pretty satisfied with the phone itself, I just live in a dead zone and can't get friggin service on it, that's why I'm switching.


----------



## Freddy_NYC (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Sasha, 

I'll look into the Matrix. and yes I'm looking for durability and ease of operation. I would go with Verizon but I get a discount at ATT through my work.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 16, 2009)

in NYC one does not really call the hospital with the radio or cell phone.  You tell dispatch to let them know what your coming in with.  Its very odd.  

I prefer to call the hospital with a phone.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 16, 2009)

*re*

The motorola Q is a decent cell phone with a full qwerty keyboard.  Paired with the hard case it's damn near indestructable.  Unfortunately it has a windows mobile OS.


----------



## marineman (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a Moto Q. It's nice getting e-mails and being able to use the internet while posting. A good phone all depends on what you need it for outside of work, I text a lot and all of our open shifts are sent out in an e-mail so this phone is really great for me but on a call I use the rig's phone to call the hospital so I don't get mine all nastied up.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 16, 2009)

sasha said:


> but in his down time, he may. Only takes one to drive and most people have downtime between patients. I'm thinking you have at&t since you were talking about an iphone, i got a pantech matrix from there, the phone is a little bulky but has a slide out qwerty and is a decent little non smart phone. I've dropped it more than once, my dogs have gnawed on it, it has a few teeth marks but it functions perfectly.
> 
> It's the first "dumb phone" i've owned in awhile, and i was pretty satisfied with the phone itself, i just live in a dead zone and can't get friggin service on it, that's why i'm switching.



but you're supposed to be studying if you aren't driving!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 16, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> but you're supposed to be studying if you aren't driving!!!!!!



i forgot. all fun is strictly forbidden. no relaxing between calls..


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm on sprint and tend to like the older Samsung Blade. Metal cased phone that took a lot of beating before it died. I want another one. 

I do have an iTouch that I keep on my for Epocrates and Skyscape


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone that works and doesn't have a camera.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 17, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Anyone that works and doesn't have a camera.



Shhh! Go back home, old man.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 17, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Anyone that works and doesn't have a camera.



My idea of a good cell phone is one that is a phone only.  Not one that plays mp3s if I want that I'll get an Ipod.  Not one that has a camera if I want that I'll get a digital camera.


----------



## hrmeeks (Jun 17, 2009)

*The best phone ever*

http://www.casiogzone.com/
Only through verizon though but it lives up to everything they say.
Only wish they made a smart phone like this.


----------



## Scout (Jun 17, 2009)

Land rover did a 3g phone with an IP67 spec.


----------



## emt1994 (Jun 17, 2009)

att rugged is a good phone and has a hard case on it its a flip phone and can be dropped without breaking


----------



## Sasha (Jun 17, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> My idea of a good cell phone is one that is a phone only.  Not one that plays mp3s if I want that I'll get an Ipod.  Not one that has a camera if I want that I'll get a digital camera.



Why carry all that extra when you can carry one device that does all 3?


----------



## Jon (Jun 17, 2009)

iPhone is nice - get an OtterBox brand case for it - it is great protection.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a Blackjack II through AT&T. Its got great service, its rugged, has a wheel mouse (like the ipod), and a full QWERTY keyboard already set. Just one of those rubber cases though, I lost the back battery plate when assisting in a MVC. Now the rubber part IS the back face place.

It also allows any program compatible with Windows mobile. I'm currently running Epocrates for when I work pharmacy.


----------



## Freddy_NYC (Jun 17, 2009)

jtpaintball70: Epocrates and Skyscape - what a great Idea! have you thought of an iphone?

hrmeeks: thank you I'll check it out! thanks

Scout: Checked out Land Rover phone and OMG! it looks like a BEAST! It kinda reminds me of a tuff looking a ladybug larve. only a cybernetic version and a lot bigger.

emt1994: Att has three rugged phones in which one do you have?

Jon: the otterbox is truly an amazing piece of equip. and it somehow but does it fitin your bdu pocket? 



Thank you for all your replys.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a Blackberry 8330 Curve in an Otter Box defender case. It does EVERYTHING. I have all the ER numbers in there as well as Epocrates, Skyscape, internet, Pandora for music ... I can tether my netbook laptop to it for internet. I've been a BB guy for a while, but this is the best 'berry I've ever had.


----------



## hrmeeks (Jun 17, 2009)

Freddy_NYC said:


> jtpaintball70: Epocrates and Skyscape - what a great Idea! have you thought of an iphone?
> 
> hrmeeks: thank you I'll check it out! thanks
> 
> ...



The gzone is not a smart phone but it does mp3s bluetooth gps but the really cool thing is that it  is water proof.  we droped it in a bucket of water and called it. still got it works fine no problems at all.  it is the unit phone issued to us.  I have the vx6800 now but when my contract is up for renewal i will get it again and get the mini laptop from verizon.  But you cannot kill the phone I swear


----------



## sop (Jun 20, 2009)

I want my phone to have a two-way, a GPS, larger texting buttons, a high ringer volume, and a lot of storage space.


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 22, 2009)

Stay away from touch screens.  I have sprint and the samsung instinct... I have gone though 3 phones.  Stupid touch screen is finickie which for me doesn't lead to good things.  I have anger management issues and when my phones don't work they end up against a wall or 30 yards down the street.  

sop.... for two way capabilities you will need to have the same service as who ever you are trying to two way.  Ie. sprint/nextel to sprint/nextel att to att and so on and so forth.  Unfortunately you can't cross service to service or atleast thats what they told me when I asked....

Smart phones are nice I personally will never go back to a regular phone.  I need a qwerty because I txt so effing much.  So basically what I am saying I guess is..... what do you need it for?  will you txt, talk alot, surf the internet(look up naughty web sites), email, navigation.  ask yourself all these questions and then look at your options.  But if you aren't going to use all of the options on an Iphone then I wouldn't recomend spending the money....


----------



## Sasha (Jun 22, 2009)

> I have anger management issues and when my phones don't work they end up against a wall or 30 yards down the street.



I would hate to be someone who got you angry! 

Touch screens are great, if you have small fingers or have a stylus capable phone.


----------



## TotowaEMT (Jun 22, 2009)

Nextel i315..rugged phones..1 in each truck


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 22, 2009)

If you can get that mad over a cell phone, you don't need to be in EMS. Stop now! Get some professional help, first time you blow up over such simplistic things such as a cell phone, what would you do with a touch screen computer for PCR? 

You have temper tantum with me, your fired. Period. There are too many that want a job without the drama. 

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Jun 22, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> If you can get that mad over a cell phone, you don't need to be in EMS. Stop now! Get some professional help, first time you blow up over such simplistic things such as a cell phone, what would you do with a touch screen computer for PCR?
> 
> You have temper tantum with me, your fired. Period. There are too many that want a job without the drama.
> 
> R/r 911



I think he was kidding?


----------



## Freddy_NYC (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your great replys.

LE-EMT: Great advice, touch screens not being so great, got it. What phones are you looking at? I'm thinking I like the qwerty keyboard too. 

n7lxi & DV_EMT:   Do you accidentally press buttons on your Black Jack 2 / Blackberry 8330 Curve ? do you have a holster or you keep it in your pocket? 

sop: What phones are you looking at?


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 22, 2009)

Blackberry's and iPhones have drug reference programs.  They are handy.


----------



## marineman (Jun 22, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> Blackberry's and iPhones have drug reference programs.  They are handy.



if you're talking about epocrates windows smart phones and palms can use it as well.

Also several of the major field pocket guides are now available as smart phone applications.

I shy away from that because I don't touch my phone while working with a patient. I try to keep the icky stickies where they belong and off of my personal items.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 22, 2009)

marineman said:


> if you're talking about epocrates windows smart phones and palms can use it as well.
> 
> Also several of the major field pocket guides are now available as smart phone applications.
> 
> I shy away from that because I don't touch my phone while working with a patient. I try to keep the icky stickies where they belong and off of my personal items.



They're great for after you're done with a patient, looking up meds you've never heard of before so you will recognize them later.


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 23, 2009)

HA HA HA..... Well I will first start by saying that I have a great career that I don't plan on leaving anytime soon.  I like you rid am in constant search of knowledge.  So my persuit of the EMS field is to better myself and my current career.  So thank you but I am sure I will not be applying for any possitions with in your scope of practice.  So it goes with out saying that you will never have the pleasure of seeing one of my "temper tantums" and subsiquently terminating me.  
To clearify I am not getting mad over a cell phone.  I am getting mad that I paid $300 for the phone and it doesn't function.  So I am mad at the phone.  Samantics I know but there really is a difference.  Technology is supposed to aid us thats why we use it.  Not hinder.

Sasha.. well I don't generally throw people when they upset me..... Thats why I have a tazer..... Oh god wait that will be misconstrewn as abuse of power or something.  

Sorry mods got off track.  Phones... I prefer smart phones but I need rugged.  When I am not throwing tantrums and flinging my phone around I tend to drop it alot or it flys off my duty belt when wrestling or chasing people.  I have yet to find something that meets my standards.  Good luck


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 23, 2009)

LE-EMT said:


> HA HA HA..... Well I will first start by saying that I have a great career that I don't plan on leaving anytime soon.  I like you rid am in constant search of knowledge.  So my persuit of the EMS field is to better myself and my current career.  So thank you but I am sure I will not be applying for any possitions with in your scope of practice.  So it goes with out saying that you will never have the pleasure of seeing one of my "temper tantums" and subsiquently terminating me.
> To clearify I am not getting mad over a cell phone.  I am getting mad that I paid $300 for the phone and it doesn't function.  So I am mad at the phone.  Samantics I know but there really is a difference.  Technology is supposed to aid us thats why we use it.  Not hinder.
> 
> Sasha.. well I don't generally throw people when they upset me..... Thats why I have a tazer..... Oh god wait that will be misconstrewn as abuse of power or something.
> ...




I understand & wish you luck. I too get aggrivated over technology but I have seen those with similar temparements toss toughbooks into dashes and break windows, etc. Good bye career.


----------



## pfmedic (Jun 23, 2009)

the original  Casio GZ'one for Verizon was the best but I still would take the latest generation casio over anything else.


----------



## 1799687 (Jul 11, 2009)

agree that verizon is the best service, at least in northern california. that said, i have a verizon blackberry, i also have a 32gb ipod touch which has all my protocols, acls pals epocrates and skyscape as well as webmd on it. very useful.


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 11, 2009)

Loved my Motorola Razor that lasted until it took a bath in the sink and now have a Pantech Duo, so far so good.  My brother in law has a Nextel that is REALLY sturdy since I have watched that goofy boy throw it full force at the side of my house and run over it with his truck.  Its no frills, just phone, text, and direct connect.


----------



## whatevah (Jul 13, 2009)

What did you decide on?  I have the iphone 3g and love it.  Still annoyed that I don't have MMS (can't send/receive pictures/videos) yet, but that's supposedly coming by the end of summer.   Constant email and web access is nice, and with the latest update 3G service doesn't drain the battery.

I've got mine pretty well protected with an Invisible Shield (amazing scratch protector) and a Speck "Tough Skin" case (1/4" thick rubber).  Otterbox has some great cases as well, one of the EMS part-timers at my firehouse has one, I don't think it has the same impact absorbtion of the Speck case, but it does well enough for 3' drops onto pavement.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 13, 2009)

Apple iphone is great I have an app where you take a picture of a pill and by size shape and color and markings it will tell you what the drug is its pretty cool, also have the emergency response guide on my iphone along with a really cool ems logger that allows you to record all your times just by the tap of the screen which is nice on the calls that arnt serious and rushed... plus all of the games, music and movies you can put on it for down time make it very useful to meee


----------

